# Hello from Oregon



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Still stunned to find people out there like me, obsessed with Halloween. I'm amazed at the talent I've seen so far. What an awesome place to find!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Murdock.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Murdock!


----------



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

Welcome, I just got here myself a few days ago, a lurker but thought I should register and introduce myself. Everyone is super friendly... and a lot of information. Just wish I could be as creative as most others here!!! I will be copying alot Im sure


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Murdock


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

you going to west coast haunt con? welcome by the way.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Murdock!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!

Have no idea how i missed you for so long!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum Murdock!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

greeting from the sanitarium !!!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We're all suprised to find other people like ourselves.


----------

